# failed to initialize ZFS library



## rage (Feb 4, 2009)

After upgrading from 6.2 to 7.1-RELEASE, first thing I wanted to try was ZFS. It seems that the kernel module for it is missing, and I'm not sure what to add to my kernel config to compile it? I couldn't find anything on the FreeBSD wiki about this situation.


----------



## pablo (Feb 5, 2009)

It must be kernel module /boot/kernel/zfs.ko. If it are mising, try to add 
	
	



```
WITH_ZFS=TRUE
```
 to /etc/make.conf end rebuild kernel (and, probably, world)


----------



## pablo (Feb 5, 2009)

Here must be kernel module /boot/kernel/zfs.ko. If not, try to add to /etc/make.conf 
	
	



```
WITH_ZFS=YES
```
 and rebuild kernel and world.


----------



## nbari (Feb 10, 2009)

just add zfs_enable="YES" to your rc.conf later after rebooting you must see something like this after typing kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    3 0xffffffff80100000 72b278   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff80a22000 82d7c    zfs.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80aa5000 115b     opensolaris.ko


----------



## rage (Feb 10, 2009)

So I fixed it. All I did was re-compile the kernel after I upgraded the system. I guess I just assumed that would have been done along with the upgrade in the first place.

Thanks all.


----------

